# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > Νέα Αγωνιστικού Bodybuilding >  Eκδόσεις ΑΘΛΗΤΗ - Ψηφιακό Αρχείο

## Polyneikos

> Το κατάστημα του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ, είχε συνδυαστεί άρρηκτα με τα περιοδικά που εξέδιδε..
> Αρχικά ο *ΆΔΩΝΙΣ* , που κυκλοφόρησε 24 περιοδικά, για 2 χρόνια στην ουσία, από Ιανουάριο του 1968 εως και Δεκεμβριο του 1969.




Ανεβάζω μερικά εξώφυλλα των εκδόσεων ΑΘΛΗΤΗ


*Ο Σύγχρονος ΑΔΩΝΙΣ*

*Το πρώτο περιοδικό, με ημερομηνία κυκλοφορίας Ιανουάριος 1968*









*
Ο τελευταίος ΑΔΩΝΙΣ, Νοέμβριος- Δεκέμβριος 1969*





*Όλα τα περιοδικά Άδωνις σε ψηφιακή μορφή*

----------


## Polyneikos

> Κατόπιν ονομάστηκε το περιοδικο ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ, ξεκινώντας το 1970 με αρίθμηση από το 25, συνεχίζωντας δηλαδή τον ΑΔΩΝΗ,













*Όλα τα περιοδικά ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ σε ψηφιακή μορφή*

----------


## Polyneikos

> ενώ το 1985 ξεκίνησε παράλληλα και την έκδοση του *BODYBUILDING.*














*Όλα τα περιοδικά BODYBUILDING σε ψηφιακή μορφή*

----------


## Polyneikos

> Από 1.1.1998, κυκλοφόρησε η τελευταία έκδοση που ονομαζόταν *Bodybuilding & Fitness*










Το "κύκνειο άσμα" των Εκδόσεων Αθλητή, το περιοδικό του Δεκεμβρίου 2007, ήταν το τελευταίο περιοδικό που κυκλοφόρησε .





*Όλα τα περιοδικά BODYBUILDING & FITNESS σε ψηφιακή μορφή*

----------


## mjtir

'Οταν βλεπω εξώφυλλα βαριά σαν ιστορια μελαγχολώ...

Αλήθεια έχουμε κανένα νέο από την ψηφιοποίηση ?

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Η πρόσφατη επίσκεψη του Νίκου Ζαπατίνα στον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ μας χαροποίησε ιδιαίτερα.
Ο Κος Ζαπατίνας το αγαπάει πραγματικά, μην ξεχνάμε τις στιγμές που έχει ζήσει εδώ μέσα αφού μπαινοέβγαινε σχεδόν κάθε μέρα περίπου 40 χρόνια!
Η ψηφιοποιήση έχει ολοκληρωθεί για 12 τεύχη «ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ» και ένα τεύχος «ΑΔΩΝΙΣ». Στο site μας χαμηλά υπάρχει σχετικό link που είναι αυτό *εδώ*.

Τα τεύχη που έχουν ανέβει είναι λίγα μπροστά σε αυτά που έχουμε προς επεξεργασία. Όμως κάθε τεύχος χρειάζεται αρκετή δουλειά και το παλεύουμε έχοντας λίγα στην διάθεσή μας. Επίσης, δεν έχουμε ανεβάσει ακόμα τα βιογραφικά των Βετεράνων αθλητών, εκτός από αυτό του κου. Αβελκίου όπου το ανεβάσαμε δοκιμαστικά. Στο κάτω μέρος κάθε περιοδικού ή Βετεράνου υπάρχει σημείο για σχόλια, αν και φυσικά σχόλια μπορείτε να γράψετε και εδώ στο Forum.

Ζητάμε την κατανόησή σας…

Ψάχνοντας όμως τα τεύχη που έχουν ανέβει ήδη θα πάρετε μία γεύση του τι συνέβαινε εκείνα τα χρόνια.

Απολαύστε μία αρχική πλοήγηση στο Αρχείο του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ!

----------


## Polyneikos

Τέλεια δουλειά , ανεκτίμητης αξίας  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πραγματικη αναβίωση της ιστορίας του Ελληνικού ββ με βάση την εξέλιξη και τα σύγχρονα μέσα ενημέρωσης που είναι η ηλεκτρονική μορφή πλέον και αυτο έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να μάθουν οι νεότεροι την ιστορία του αθλήματός μας  :03. Clap:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Τέλεια δουλειά , ανεκτίμητης αξίας


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

Εξαιρετική ιδέα, και υλοποίηση για την αναβίωση της παλιάς ιστορίας του σιδερένιου αθλήματος μέσω των περιοδικών σε μια εποχή που όλα ήταν πιο απλά, πιο ρομαντικά και πιο γνήσια. Οι printers θα πάρουνε φωτιά, ευχαριστούμε θερμά τους ανθρώπους του ιστορικού ΑΘΛΗΤΗ για αυτήν την πρωτοβουλία!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Μας δινετε την δυνατοτητα να ξεφυλλισουμε τευχη που ουτε τα εξωφυλα τους ειχαμε προλαβει να δουμε ,ευχαριστουμε! :03. Clap: 
Ενδιαφερον εχει καπου που λεει οτι ο Σταυρος Τριανταφυλλιδης στο Μρ. Ευρωπη 1969 βγηκε 7ος μεταξυ 71 αντιπαλων :01. Unsure:  με γενικο νικητη τον Αrnold. Προφανως θελει να πει 7ος στην κατηγορια του χωρις να ξερουμε ποσοι ηταν σ αυτην.
Περισσοτερο ενδιαφερον ομως εχει σε ερωτηματολογιο σχετικα με το σεξ ,κ στο τελος κανεις τον απολογισμο στις γνωσεις σου αφου δινει τις σωστες απαντησεις.
Ερωτηση 1η . Η εκγυμνασις του σωματος μειωνει τις σεξουαλικες ορμες;
Απαντηση. Σωστο...... :01.Ftou:  :01. Razz:     Ωχ...μας εκαψε! :08. Turtle: 
Ενταξει στις υπολοιπες καλα τα λεει πριν 45 χρονια! :01. Wink:

----------


## mjtir

Γνωρίζοντας τις δυσκολίες του εγχειρήματος από τα βάθη της καρδιάς μου ένα

μεγάλο ευχαριστώ .

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Σήμερα ανέβηκε στο blog.Athlitis.gr το τεύχος Νο.1, του περιοδικού Bodybuilding and Fitness.
Δεκέμβριος του 1998 με εξώφυλλο τον Νίκο Σιγάλα.

Αξίζει να το "ξεφυλλίσετε". :01. Smile: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 102920

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Το τεύχος 25 του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ –Ιανουάριος 1970 ήταν στην ουσία το τεύχος Νο1!
Ο εκδότης Ανδρέας Ζαπατίνας προτίμησε να συνεχίσει την αρίθμηση από εκεί που τελείωνε η αρίθμηση του περιοδικού ΑΔΩΝΙΣ, για να δοθεί μία συνέχεια στη γενικότερη προσπάθεια.

Στα πρώτα τεύχη του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ διακρίνουμε μία προσπάθεια να συμπεριληφθεί μεγαλύτερη θεματολογία, όπως στίβος, ποδόσφαιρο, κινηματογράφος κ.τ.λ.

Αργότερα η τακτική αυτή εγκαταλείπεται και ο ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ επικεντρώνεται σχεδόν αποκλειστικά στο Bodybuilding.
Ξεφυλλίστε ή και αν θέλετε εκτυπώστε το πρώτο τεύχος του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ, από το blog.Athlitis.gr.

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Ένα "ΝΕΟ" τεύχος των εκδόσεων *ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ* είναι διαθέσιμο στο blog.athlitis.gr Πρόκειται για το περιοδικό BODYBUILDING No 37 -Ιανουάριος 1988.

Διαβάστε μεταξύ άλλων:
Περιγραφή του αγώνα Mr. Europe 1987 με νικητές τον Γιάννη Γκίνη και την Βάνα Κοψιά!Όγκος και συμμετρία από τον Λάμπη Αβελκίου...και πολλά ακόμα που θα μας μεταφέρουν σε μία άλλη εποχή.



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 103178

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Το "νέο" τεύχος των εκδόσεων *ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ* είναι διαθέσιμο στο blog.athlitis.gr
Πρόκειται για το περιοδικό BODYBUILDING & FITNESS No2 - Μάρτιος 1999. Εξώφυλλο ο μοναδικός Βαγγέλης Φύτρος όπου παραχώρησε και μία ενδιαφέρουσα συνέντευξη.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 103379

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Περιοδικό των εκδόσεων *ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ*, bodybuilding & Fitness τεύχος Νο3, Σεπτέμβριος 1999, με εξώφυλλο τον πολυνίκη Παναγιώτη Σιώτη. 

Εδώ παρατηρούμε ένα άνοιγμα του εκδότη Νίκου Ζαπατίνα προς όλες τις διοργανώσεις αγώνων, με παρουσιάσεις όχι μόνον αυτών της WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ αλλά επίσης και αυτών της NABBA και IFBB. Θα μπορούσε μάλιστα να χαρακτηριστεί ως «Τεύχος Αγώνων» αφού πολλοί παλιοί αθλητές θα δουν εδώ μία φωτογραφία τους ή έστω μία αναφορά στη συμμετοχή τους.

«Ξεφυλλίστε» το στο blog.athlitis.gr 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 103407

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Ένα ακόμα περιοδικό *ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ* είναι στον αέρα, διαθέσιμο προς όλους, στο blog.athlitis.gr

Πρόκειται για το τεύχος Νο 51 με εξώφυλλο τον ανεπανάληπτο Serge Nubret.
Διαβάστε μεταξύ άλλων την περιγραφή των αγώνων Mr.Europe και Mr.Olympia 1974 που έγιναν τις ίδιες μέρες στο Essen της Γερμανίας, και πολλά άλλα ενδιαφέροντα θέματα μιας διαφορετικής εποχής…

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 103537

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Με αφορμή το ανέβασμα του περιοδικού Bodybuilding & Fitness τεύχος No 4 που έγινε σήμερα στο blog.athlitis.gr θα θέλαμε να ευχαριστήσουμε ορισμένους ανθρώπους που μας δάνεισαν αρκετά παλιά τεύχη των εκδόσεων *ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ* προκειμένου να προχωρήσουμε κάποια βήματα περαιτέρω ως προς την ολοκλήρωση του Αρχείου.

Ευχαριστούμε λοιπόν τους Γιάννη Διακογιάννη, Γιώργο Δαλιάνη, Νίκο Ζαπατίνα, Δημήτρη Ζαπατίνα, καθώς και τους υπεύθυνους του Forum που αγκάλιασαν από την πρώτη στιγμή αυτή την προσπάθεια.

Παράκληση προς όλους τους φίλους, όποιος έχει κάποιο από τα παρακάτω τεύχη του *ΑΘΛΗΤΗ* να μας το δανείσει για λίγες μέρες να το σκανάρουμε και κατόπιν θα του το επιστρέψουμε άθικτο. Κάποια από αυτά τα τεύχη τα έχουμε ήδη, όμως είναι σε κακή ποιότητα, κάποια άλλα δεν τα έχουμε καθόλου.

*Τεύχη:* 28, 31 32, 33, 34, 35, 37-38, 39-40, 41-42, 45-46, 47.

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Το τελευταίο τεύχος του περιοδικού ΑΔΩΝΙΣ τεύχος Νο 23-24 εκδόθηκε τον Νοέμβριο του 1969. Εκεί, στο γράμμα του εκδότη, ανακοινώθηκε η διακοπή του και η έκδοση ενός περιοδικού με το όνομα "*ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ*".

Από το blog.athlitis.gr

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107507 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107508

----------


## NASSER

Προσωπικά θα έλεγα πως πρέπει να ευχαριστήσουμε το team ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ και τα πρόσωπα που το ανέδειξαν, καθών αναγράφει από την αρχή την ιστορία του ελληνικού bodybuilding με έναν ιδιαίτερο τρόπο. Τα περιοδικά-γραπτές αναφορές ανα περιόδους, είναι το μόνο στοιχείο που επιβεβαιώνει διαχρονικά την εξέλιξη το αθλήματος.

----------


## Muscleboss

Κάθε φορά που βρίσκω λίγο χρόνο να ανατρέξω στο αρχείο του αθλητή http://blog.athlitis.gr/ και να ξεφυλλίσω κάποιο από τα περιοδικά πραγματικά εκπλήσσομαι από την ποιότητα και τη δουλειά που περιείχαν.

Θα αναπαράγω ένα από τα κωμικά τους σκίτσα στο τεύχος 50, που σχεδόν 45 χρόνια μετά είναι ακόμα επίκαιρο!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 114253

 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Ενημερώνουμε με χαρά ότι όσα παλιά περιοδικά μπορέσαμε και συλλέξαμε από τις εκδόσεις του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ, δικά μας ή και φίλων, έχουν ανέβει όλα στο blog.athlitis.gr

Μας λείπουν μόνο τα εξής:
*ΑΔΩΝΙΣ:* τεύχος 14*ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ:* τεύχη 28, 31, 47
Αν κάποιος φίλος έχει κάποιο από αυτά, μπορούμε να το σκανάρουμε και να του το δώσουμε πίσω. Και επειδή είναι τα τελευταία (και δυσεύρετα) τεύχη, προσφέρουμε ως δώρο από μία Complete 8, 2270g για κάθε ένα τεύχος από αυτά που θα μας έρθει σε καλή κατάσταση για να ανέβει στο blog.

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Ένας διακριτικός κύριος που ήθελε να κρατήσουμε την ανωνυμία του, μας έφερε πριν από λίγες μέρες τα τεύχη του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ *28*, *31* και *47*, που μας έλειπαν, σε άριστη κατάσταση!

Τα σκανάραμε, τα ανεβάσαμε στο blog.athlitis.gr και φυσικά του τα επιστρέψαμε.
Όσον αφορά το τεύχος 14 του ΑΔΩΝΙΣ που μας λείπει, απ’ όσο γνωρίζει δεν εκδόθηκε ποτέ.
Κατά το δεύτερο έτος κυκλοφορίας του ΑΔΩΝΙΣ αποφασίστηκε να γίνει διμηνιαίο αντί για μηνιαίο.  Τον Ιανουάριο 1969 εκδόθηκε το τεύχος Νο13 (που θα έπρεπε να αναφέρεται ως 13-14). Τον Μάρτιο εκδόθηκε το No 15-16 κ.ο.κ.

Έτσι λοιπόν μπορούμε να πούμε ότι όλα τα παλιά τεύχη των εκδόσεων ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ είναι πλέον στον αέρα, και διαθέσιμα προς ανάγνωση από όλους!

----------


## Muscleboss

Για όσους εκτιμούν την ιστορία του ελληνικού bodybuilding, αξίζουν πολλά συγχαρητήρια στον Αθλητή για αυτή την επιτυχημένη προσπάθεια συλλογής των περιοδικών  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Πραγματικά τιτάνεια προσπάθεια για όσους γνωρίζουν τον όγκο, τις εργατοώρες αλλά και την προσπάθεια που χρειάζονται για  να μαζευτούν και να ψηφιοποιηθούν  τεύχη από 4 διαφορετικά περιοδικά, με μια πορεία 50 ετών!
Μπράβο  :03. Clap: 


*Όλα τα περιοδικά Άδωνις σε ψηφιακή μορφή

**Όλα τα περιοδικά ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ σε ψηφιακή μορφή

**Όλα τα περιοδικά BODYBUILDING σε ψηφιακή μορφή

**Όλα τα περιοδικά BODYBUILDING & FITNESS σε ψηφιακή μορφή*

----------

